# أريد جمع فريق لإنجاز مشروع تكنولوجي مهم.



## إبن البيطار (19 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم

​أوجه من هذا المنتدى نداء إلى كل المهندسين لإنجاز و تحقيق مشروع تكنولوجي قد يكون الأول من نوعه في العالم العربي إذا كتب له النجاح.

تعريف المشروع :

يتعلق الأمر بصنع و تطوير محرك للدفع الصاروخي يعمل بالوقود السائل من النوع المتوسط, و إذا نجح هذا المشروع بإذن الله يمكننا الإنتقال إلى المرحلة الثانية و هي إدماج المحرك في صاروخ فضائي يمكنه و ضع قمر صناعي صغير الحجم في المدارات الأرضية المنخفظة, و إذا كتب الله لنا النجاح فسنتمكن من إختراق الفضاء.

و فيما يتعلق بي فإني قد قمت بدراسات نظرية معمقة و مدققة مدتها 3 سنوات.

دوافع المشروع :

تحدي علمي لمجال محتكر من طرف الدول العضمى, و هو أيضا حنين للماضي المجيد للأمة الإسلامية و لنبرهن للعالم الطاقة العلمية الموجودة في هذه الأمة.

صورة لمثال للمشروع :​ 





 
 إذن لمن يهمه الأمر فليضع ردا مع رأيه 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم . . . 

بارك الله في أهل العزائم في زمن التخاذل الذي نحياه . . .

لمست عزيمة كعزيمة حضرتكم عند زميل غال و عزيز و تشاورنا كثيرا لنصمم طائرتنا بل طائرته . . غزة-1 ga-1
إلا انني أظن ان يد الغدر اليهودي اختطفته من بيننا . . . 

مشروعه مشروع الجميع هنا و لابد أن نطير غزة-1 ذات يوم

أخي رغم قلة معارفي في مجال الفضاء بل إنني اصارح حضرتك الكريمة انني - - - لا أحبه 
إلا أنني ماض معك على الدرب كما اتمنى ان يحذو الاحبة في ال منتدى حذوك و ان يعيننا الجميع بكل ما يستطيعون . . . 

أظن انني أمتلك بعض الكتب عن هندسة الصواريخ سأفيد بها حضرتك . . . 

و ادام الله جذوة الحنين للماضي متوقدة فيك أخي . . .

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (19 يناير 2009)

*فليتوكل على الله المتوكلون*

السلام عليكم ايها الاخ العزيز
اكون ممتنا ان يكون مثل هكذا امر واتقدم بان اكون واحدا من هذا المشروع كون اختصاصي هندسة وقود وطاقة ولك مني فائق الشكر والاحترام​


----------



## عبيد البقمي (20 يناير 2009)

فليتوكل على الله المتوكلون 

و أين الخبراء في هذا المنتدى ؟


----------



## عبيد البقمي (20 يناير 2009)

> لمست عزيمة كعزيمة حضرتكم عند زميل غال و عزيز و تشاورنا كثيرا لنصمم طائرتنا بل طائرته . . غزة-1 Ga-1
> إلا انني أظن ان يد الغدر اليهودي اختطفته من بيننا . . .


 
من و كيف ؟


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (20 يناير 2009)

من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد وحرث الارض قبل الزراعة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 يناير 2009)

عبيد البقمي قال:


> من و كيف ؟


 إنها قصة حب أظنها انتهت . . .


----------



## سامح الفيومى (21 يناير 2009)

هذا المشروع حلم حياتى واريد تحقيقه وبالفعل وبفضل الله تم انجاز اكنر من نصف المشروع اطلع عليه فى موض انظام الاخادى الوقود


----------



## سامح الفيومى (21 يناير 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t66643.html


----------



## محب الصحابة (22 يناير 2009)

*محب الصحابة*

يشرفنى أن أكون فى هذا الفريق العلمى وأعتقد أن اضافة أبحاث خاصة بالهيدروجين السائل كوقود فى منظومة الصواريخ سيكون انجازا رائعا مع العلم أن الوقود المستخدم فى المكوك الفضائى هو الهيدروجين السائل وذلك لأن سرعة جبهة اللهب له أعلى ثمان مرات من سرعة جبهة اللهب للوقود العادى

ومازلت أدعو من يريد المشاركة فى تصميم طائرة حربية على غرار طائرة yf 23-a black widow ولقد انتهيت من التصميم المبدئى والان أبدأ فى بعض الحسابات وأريد من عنده رغبة فى مواصلة هذا العمل معى بشرط أن يكون عنده همة عالية وأن يكون على خلفية جيدة ب
aerodynamics
jet engine selection
calculation analysis
وأن يكون على دراية جيدة جدا ب control circuits اذ أن هذا العلم هو نقطة ضعفى


محب الصحابة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (22 يناير 2009)

اخى ابن االبيطار اريد منك الرد السريع وذلك بعد قرأة موضوع الدفع احادى الوقود


----------



## عبيد البقمي (23 يناير 2009)

أرجوا من الأخ البيطار أن يتابع الموضوع هذا 

و أنا إن شاء الله أول ما أعرف أحد في النت يعرف في الطياران بجيبه و إن شاء الله تكونوا فريق متكامل 

بعد ما يكتمل الفريق إن شاء الله .. يجب تحديد المكان المناسب 





> و لكن تذكروا في سبيل تحقيق أي شيء يجب سحق المصاعب


----------



## نديم قلب الاسد (23 يناير 2009)

*طلب*

مرحبا ابن البيطار.
انا سعيد ومستعد تمام الاستعداد للانضمام في هذا المشروع.
اولا ارجو منك عمل جدول للاعمال كتنظيم العمل بين اعضاء الفريق، ووضع جدول زمني للعمل واجتماعات الفريق، وتقسيم الفريق الي مجموعات متخصصه...الخ.
كما يجب تحديد التخصصات المطلوبة للعمل.
وفقك الله الي ما فية خير هذه الامة.


----------



## جاسر (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

يعجبني هكذا اقتراح

ولكن الا ترون أننا بحاجة الى دراسة جدوى, نحدد بعدها أي مدى يمكن أن نصل اليه بواقعية 

يعني ربما أن نكون فريق لتصنيع مشروع ضخم كهذا يكلف الكثير من الجهد والمال ماهو الا 
ضرب من الخيال ...

لكن لو وضعت أهداف معقولة نعتبرها كمرحلة مبدئية تحدد لنا الطريق للمرحلة الثانية 
أما طرح فكرة مشروع في سطور هذا لا يستساغ وغير مقبول فنياً.

كنت قد اقترحت سابقاً على الإخوة تكوين مشروع - افتراضي - نظري - يمكن تنفيذه 
بدون توقف لأنه لا يبالي ببعدنا عن بعض ولا يكلف الكثير ... ويمكن أفضل ما تم وقريب
من الذي قصده هو مشروع الأخ شيراد الجزائر مع الأخ محمد لنباء طائرة , حيث هناك نوع
من المشاركة ونقل الخبرة التي يتلقاها طرف آخر لينفذها ولو انضمت أطراف أخرى تغطي
بعض النواحي الهامة للمشروع مثل الكهرباء, والإلكترونيات, والمواد .... الخ 
لأصبح مشروعاً رائع فعلاً يمهد لمرحلة أخرى أكثر جدية ....

هذا رأيي وأنا منكم ومعكم إن شــاءالله والملتقى لن يتأخر في أي دعم بإذن الله

تحااااياااااي


----------



## SAKRSUPER (25 يناير 2009)

تحية طيبة الى ألتفكير فى عمل يكاد يكون عند ألبعض صعب الى التنفيذ
صنع محرك ليس صعب الصعب فى من يصنع ويعرف لما يصنع
وبعد أخى ألكريم 
تصنيع المحرك أبصط من ما تتصور ابسط من ألمحرك ألتربينى
مع العلم يجرى حاليا تصنيع محرك يعمل بكفائة ألأحتراق يكد يكون كامل بالنسبة للمصممين
اى نظرية فى هذاالمجال تحتاج الى تجربة للتوصل الى الكفائة المطلوبة
مع ألعلم أنة لا يحتاج الى تكلفة عالية بالنسبة الى محرك نفاث
اود المشاركة ان شاء الله والمساهمة فى مثل هذا المشروع ان امكن مع امكانياتى المحدوده


----------



## سامح الفيومى (28 يناير 2009)

سلام عليكم اريد ان يجتمع المهندسين العرب لتفيذ هذا المشروع انا والحمد الله بالفعل صنعت محرك صاروخى ووصلت سرعته الى خمسة اضعاف سرعة الصوت (5 ماخ)


----------



## سامح الفيومى (28 يناير 2009)

يارب ما نبدأش من الول ولكن نكمل مشروعكم بأكمال الذى بدأت ومعالجة عيوبه


----------



## pauvre (30 يناير 2009)

*اخي العزيز ما تقوله ممكن و لكنه يحتاج الى المال*



إبن البيطار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم
> ...


في الحقيقة اخي الكريم ما تقوله و تحلم به ممكن و لكن اعلم اخي العزيز ان الامر يحتاج الى المال و حتى ان حصلت على المال فيجب ان تضمن ان دولتك لن تتهمك بالارهاب و تسجنك
و يجب ان تكون على دراية بطرق صناعة الصواريخ و القذائف الموجهة و يمكنك صناعة صاروخ ثلاثي المراحل 
المرحلة الاولى و الثانية عبارة عن حشوة دافعة و الثالثة و هي المرحلة النهائية وهي حشوة دافعة و قمر صناعي
ملاحظة
في المرحلة الاولى و الثانية يمكنك استخدام الوقود الصلب المستخدم في دفع الصواريخ العسكرية اما المرحلة النهائية فتحتاج الى وقود سائل او غاز يتم اشعاله و اطفائه عند الحاجة


----------



## pauvre (30 يناير 2009)

*هل يملك احد الاخوة مخطط لصناعة محرك نفاث ساكون لكم من الشاكرين*


----------



## فؤاد كاظم عبود (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم احيي هذه الروح فيكم يا اخوه اود ان ابلغكم بأني ليست لدي خبرة بهندسة الطيران الا اني مهندس كهرباء و لدي خبرة في مجال التحكم الالي و في حال احتجتم لي فسأكون بالخدمة فأني ابحث عن التحدي دائما"


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (1 فبراير 2009)

ارجوكل من يستطيع ان يساهم فاليساهم وبسرعه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (4 فبراير 2009)

نعم هناك فى مصر من يستطيع تصميم وتنفيذ محرك نفاث ولكن هل سيكون ضمن المشروع


----------



## التواتي (4 فبراير 2009)

مهمة محرك الدفع دفع الصاروخ ... ومهمة الديناميكة لسطح الصاروخ إنسيابه في الفضاء بإتزان ... وليكون أكثر دقة وفعالية فإنه يحتاج الى العديد من الأجهزة مثل قياس السرعة والإرتفاع والحرارة والضغط والإتجاه أو التتبع الى ما الى ذلك وكل هذه المتغيرات تحتاج الى دوائر تحكم وقياس ......لذا.. العبد لله متخصص في التحكم والأجهزة الدقيقة ربما لست مؤهلا لما تطرحنه ولكنني سأحمل معكم ولو حجرا كي اشارك في بناء مشروعكم ولو نظريا .. من يدري ربما يأتي من يكمل البناء .... التجربة ولو فشلت خير من أن نبقى في حالة السكون التي غلبت على حالنا ..
وما التوفيق إلا من عند الله.
ولكم مني أجمل تحية


----------



## التواتي (4 فبراير 2009)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> نعم هناك فى مصر من يستطيع تصميم وتنفيذ محرك نفاث ولكن هل سيكون ضمن المشروع


*بحسب معلوماتي المحرك النفاث لا يعمل خارج الغلاف الجوي , وإن صح ذلك لايمكن إستخدامه لوضع قمر صناعي في مدار حول الأرض .*
أخي سامح أنا لست مصري ولا يهمني من أين أنا أكثر من كوني مسلما أو عربيا فالدولة من صنع الإستعمار ألم يقل عمر رضى الله عنه إجعلني أخا لك ياصهيب .. عندما قال صهيب رضى الله عنه الإسلام امي وأبي , فلتكن غايتنا أسمى بكل المعايير ... وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى ... مع إحترامي الشديد


----------



## التواتي (5 فبراير 2009)

إبن البيطار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم
> ...


 
ياحبذا لو كان الصاروخ مبدئيا مضاد للدروع أو الطائرات لنواجه به عدونا على الأرض ومن ثم ننتقل الى الفضاء .. كالصواريخ الإيرانية التي تسلمها حزب الله في لبنان كانت مؤثرة جدا ضد الدبابات وعلى ماأظن كانت توجه بالحرارة التي تصدرها عوادم العربات المدرعة.


----------



## التواتي (5 فبراير 2009)

> من خلال أجوبتك يتبين لي أنك ليس لك دراية بعلم الصواريخ و المشكلة الكبرى هي أنك تنشر معلومات خاطئة :
> الصواريخ التي إستعملها حزب الله ضد الدبابات الإسرائيلية ليست إيرانية بتاتا :57:
> يتعلق الأمر بصاروخ : كورنيت الروسي الموجه بالليزر و صاروخ ميلان الفرنسي الموجه بالأشعة تحت الحمراء النشطة
> 
> في المرة القادمة إذا كنت غير متؤكد من معلومة ما فمن الأفضل عدم كتابتها



هذه رسالة خاصة ارسلت لي من أحد المشاركين في الموضوع تمنيت لو أنها لم تكن خاصة كان الأفضل أن تكون ردا ضمن الموضوع وحبذا لو كان ردا علميا يبين مانناقشه ولا يقيم المشاركين .. على كلا أخي العزيز أنا فعلا لا أفهم في الصواريخ ولكن أليس من حقي المشاركة ... على أي حال المعلومات قرأتها على شبكة الانترنت لذا هي الملامة ولست أنا هذا إن صح كلامك .


> تطورا مهما في مواجهة من نوع آخر بين آلة التصنيع العسكري الإسرائيلية الأمريكية وآلة التصنيع العسكري الإيرانية التي نجحت في تطوير صاروخ أمريكي لتزيد فعاليته بحيث يواجه أقوى أنواع الدبابات المدرعة.
> 
> فما هو نوع السلاح الذي أعلن حزب الله استخدامه لتدمير دبابة توصف بأنها الأكثر تطوراً بين الدبابات في العالم؟ ومما تتكون هذه الدبابة وكيف تعمل؟ وما قصة "الأسلحة الذكية" التي تستخدم في هذه الحرب والتي كانت من جزءا في أضخم الصفقات العسكرية بين الولايات المتحدة واسرائيل العام الماضي.
> 
> ...


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 فبراير 2009)

اهل المشروع هم الذين طلبوا عمل محرك نفاث ويمكن بالفعل حمل خزانات هواء مع المحرك


----------



## التواتي (7 فبراير 2009)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> اهل المشروع هم الذين طلبوا عمل محرك نفاث ويمكن بالفعل حمل خزانات هواء مع المحرك



هذا إقتباس من ويكبيديا



> المحركات النفاثة لها مدخل هواء air intake والتي تمكن كمية كبيرة من الغازات بالخروج من العادم





> defuser stage
> وهي المرحة الثانية وشكلها يكون كما شكل القمع ، ينتج عنها ان الهواء يتم معادلته بنسبة 1:5 أو 1:7 ، أي كل جزيئ من الوقود يحترق مع 5 أو 7 جزيئات من الهواء


مميزات الصاروخ قدرته على حمل الأحمال أيما كانت بمعنى آخر أكبر ثقل لأبعد مسافة ونسمع عن مواصفات صاروخ ما أنه حامل لرأس نووي تدميري أو لرأسين تدميريين لمسافة ما ... وسمعنا في الأخبار عن صاروخ ايران الفضائي ورأينا كبر حجمه ولكن ماسيحمله الى مدار حول الأرض يزن خمسة وعشرون كيلو جرام لا أكثر ..... فهل أخي العزيز يستطيع صاروخنا هذا حمل إسطوانات هواء مضغوط كبيرة لتشغيله ... عملية الإحتراق في المحرك النفاث يكون فيها المخلوط بين الوقود والهواء من 1 الى 5 على أقل تقدير وتصل الى 1 الى 7 .. أي جزئ وقود سيحتاج حوالي 6 أجزاء من الهواء ... و 6 أجزاء هذه تمثل تقريبا 30% من الهواء الذي يحتاجه المحرك لأن 70% من الهواء تدخل في عملية التبريد لذا يمر حول غلاف حجرة الإحتراق من الخارج ....
فكم نحتاج من الإسطوانت بحبث تكؤن كافية والتي ستكون ثقيلة لسماكتها كي تتحمل ضغط الهواء الذي سيزداد خارج الغلاف الجوي ليس كثيرا ولكن على أي حال سيزداد لإزدياد فرق الضغط بين خارج وداخل الإسطوانة فالضغط خرج الغلف الجوي سيهبط .... 
لذا لنفكر في محرك من نوع آخر

مجرد رأي فتنبئوا
أخوكم في الله


----------



## التواتي (7 فبراير 2009)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> اهل المشروع هم الذين طلبوا عمل محرك نفاث ويمكن بالفعل حمل خزانات هواء مع المحرك



أخي العزيز هذا ملتقى للنقاش وإبداء الراي لنستفيد ليس فقط بالمعلومة بل كذلك بأخطاء البعض بل حتى لو فكرت أن المتحدث ساذج فإنك ستتعلم أن لاتكون مثله.
معذرة على بعض الكلام

محبكم في الله


----------



## التواتي (7 فبراير 2009)

أين أخي إبن البيطار


----------



## إبن البيطار (7 فبراير 2009)

twati قال:


> أين أخي إبن البيطار


 
أنا موجود أتأمل الردود الغريبة و العجيبة التي إبتعدت عن الموضوع كل البعد.
لقد تم الخلط بين المحرك النفاث و المحرك الصاروخي و الفرق بينهما كالفرق بين السماء و الأرض و آخر يقول بأن المشروع يعمل بالهواء المضغوط و هذا خطئ فادح يبين أن صاحب الفكرة هو جاهل و لقد أرسلت بريدي الإلكتروني للأعضاء الذين يريدون الإنضمام للفريق و لكن لم ألق أي إجابة يبدو أنني قد إخترت المنتدى الخاطئ.
و لعلمكم التصميمات الخاصة بالمحرك قد إنتهت بنسبة 90%


----------



## adel_eng (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم,
بارك الله في طموحك. مستعد باذن الله للمشاركه في هذا المشروع.


----------



## mohammed nosier (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى السنة النهائية ان شاء اللة عندى ميل شديد للعلم والتطوير والدراسة.لو انت 
جاد فى المشروع انا معاك مع العلم انى ثالث دفعتى .لوجاد اتصل بييييييييييييييييييييييية


----------



## specialest (14 فبراير 2009)

اذهب انت وربك وحاربا انا معكم مقاتلون علي بركة الله انا معكم بكل ما انعم الله علي من علم ولكن نبداء من حيث انتها الاخرين


----------



## specialest (15 فبراير 2009)

اذهب انت وربك وحاربا انا معكم مقاتلون علي بركة الله انا معكم ولكن اطلب من ادارة الملتقي ان يكون الموضوع سري


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 فبراير 2009)

كلكم تقولوا احنا معاك انا عايز ناس تشتغل وتحددوا نظرى ولا هنتقابل ونشتغل عملى


----------



## عبدالمجيد الجزائري (20 فبراير 2009)

*ابن البيطار*

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله أما بعد السلام عليكم انا مستعد لهدا المشروع بادن الله وسانظم اليه من حيث اختصاصي و هو من ناحية الانشاء الميكانيكي و كدلك التفكير في شكله المناسب من حيث الوزن و كدلك من حيث المقاومة و شكرا.


----------



## مختار الجزائري (9 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم شكرا لك اخي إبن البيطار على هذه العزيمة وانا معك في السراء و الضراء


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 يونيو 2009)

اخى ابن البيطار امل الا تتهم احد بالجهل مره لانه ربما فكره تصبح نجاحا مشروعك لا يمكن استخدام محرك نفاث به انت تحتاج الى محركات صاروخيه من الوقود السائل والوقود الصلب فى احد مراحله عند الا نطلاق والله الموفق


----------



## طارق مختار (23 يونيو 2009)

*مكتبه هندسه الطيران من الزميل طارق مختار*

انا طارق مختار اول دفعه رابعه طيران معهد امبابه وعندي كتب كتير ممكن تساعد في نظم الدفع والاتزان والديناميكا الهوائيه وغيره حوالي الف كتاب وده ايميلي ممكن  تراسلني([email protected])


----------



## بشير الهيتي (3 يوليو 2009)

*لامانع*

الاخ المحترم لا ضير من هذا المشروع واحييك ويمكن الاستفادة من رجال الصناعة المهندسون العراقيين حيث لدهم الخبرة الواسعة بذلك


----------



## بشير الهيتي (3 يوليو 2009)

*نقل الطاقة لاسلكيا موضوع للمناقشة يثار دائما اعطنا رأيك*

:11:السلام عليكم
_______________


هل تعلم 

، و الذي تعيش في العام 2009م ، أن الطاقة الكهربائية يمكن أن 

تنتقل لاسلكياً ؟! هل تعلم أن هذه التقنية عرفت منذ أكثر من قرن ؟! 

و تحديداً في العام 1899م ! . حيث قام المخترع العظيم "نيكولا 

تيسلا " ، (مخترع التيار الكهربائي المتناوب) ، في العام 1899م 

بابتكار وسيلة تمكّن من خلالها بإرسال 100 فولت من الطاقة 

الكهربائية ذات التوتّر العالي ، لمسافة 26 ميل دون استخدام 

أسلاك ! .. و قام بتزويد أحد البنوك بالطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكياً ! حيث 

أضاءت 200 لمبة و شغّلت محرّك كهربائي كبير ! و لم يهدر من 

الطاقة المنقولة سوى خمسة في المائة فقط ! .... 



و قد تعهّد رجل المال ج.ب مورغان صاحب البنك المذكور فكرة تيسلا 

الجديدة ، و التي يمكنها توفير الكثير من الأموال المهدورة في عملية 

نقل الطاقة بالطريقة التقليدية ، و بالتالي يدر للمتعهّد أموال خيالية ! 

فأقيم المشروع في " واردن كليف " في نيويورك ، و شيّد بناء غريب 

الشكل و فيه عواميد ملفوفة بأشباك يصل ارتفاعها إلى 200 قدم ، 

لكن لسبب لازال مجهولاً حتى الآن ، انسحب "مورغان " من 

المشروع بشكل مفاجئ في العام 1906م ! . (هذه أحداث موثقة 

في أرشيف الصحف و المجلات التي صدرت في تلك الفترة ، لكن 

للشعوب ذاكرة ضعيفة !) . و ضلّ البناء الغير مكتمل مهملاً لفترة 

طويلة من الزمن إلى أن هدّم تماماً في العام 1917م !. من الذي 

أوعز للمتعهّد " مورغان " بأن ينسحب من هذا المشروع ؟ ، من له مصلحة في ذلك ؟ ، لماذا حرمت الشعوب من هذه الوسيلة الرخيصة 

جداً في استخدام الطاقة الكهربائية ؟ .



سببت هذه الحسرة ألماً كبيراً في نفس نيكولا تيسلا . فطالما أراد 

التفاخر بهذا الإنجاز العظيم . و تخيّل بهجة الجماهير أثناء الإعلان عن 

هذا المشروع .

لكن سماسرة الخطوط الكهربائية التقليدية اكتشفوا تلك الحقيقة 

المفاجئة التي سببت لهم الرعب !. الحقيقة فحواها أنه بفضل فكرة 

تيسلا الجديدة في نقل الطاقة الكهربائية ، يمكن لأي مواطن أمريكي 

أن ينصب هوائي (أنتين)، و يبدأ باستقبال الطاقة الكهربائية عبر 

الأثير ! كما يستقبل إرسال الراديو أو التلفزيون !. أي أن الطاقة 

الكهربائية سوف تتحوّل إلى خدمة غير قابلة للضبط و التحكم ! و قد 

تتحوّل فيما بعد إلى خدمة مجانية يستفيد منها كل المواطنين !. و 

هذا لم يرق للقائمين على مؤسسات نقل الطاقة بالوسائل التقليدية 

، الذين شعروا بخطر داهم يؤدي إلى إفلاسهم ! أي مليارات من 

الدولارات سوف تختفي في الهواء فجأة !. فقاموا بالإجراءات 

اللازمة !.. و حصلت المؤامرة الكبرى ! و اختفى بعدها كل ما له 

علاقة بمفهوم الطاقة الكهربائية اللاسلكية !. 


لكن في السنوات الأخيرة ، اكتشف العلماء ، مثل العالم البروفيسور " 

جيمس كوروم " ، أن تيسلا استطاع فعلاً إرسال الطاقة الكهربائية 

لاسلكياً في القرن الماضي !.

يملك العلماء سجلات قديمة تعود لنيكولا تيسلا ، و ذكر فيها ما يشير 

إلى أنه توصّل إلى معرفة ترددات محدّدة لها علاقة بالموجات الأيونية 

الأرضية . فعرفوا حينها أن هذه المعلومات الدقيقة لا يمكن لأحد 

معرفتها لولا نجاحه بعملية إرسال التذبذبات الكهربائية لاسلكياً عبر 

الأثير . 

تحياااتي


----------

